

Why your PHP App Needs a Circuit Breaker - edw519
http://devzone.zend.com/article/4434-Why-your-PHP-App-NEEDS-a-Circuit-Breaker

======
nazgulnarsil
summary: predictable failure is better than unpredictable failure. engineer
accordingly.

